# Cycling, Marijuana and Alcohol...



## DirtySanchez (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I started cycling this summer and I've been doing 100 miles a week for a while now.

I had stopped smoking cigarretes and medical cannabis and drinking for a while but the last week I was partying and going back to the old habits.

Got back on the bike yesterday -felt an enormous difference- i was doing all the right things, juicing, sleeping well, good 4:1 ratio post workout recovery, etc.

So the question is I like to smoke the weed at least a couple of times a week and I gotta have some wine or go out once in a while with the boys you know.

I posted this on the pro cycling forum because I'm looking for a serious answer. Does anyone else here go drinking on occasion or smoke pot and what have you done to help with the recovery.

I take vitamins every day now and still eat healthy most of the time. Just wondering if anyone can give me some long term insight on this

The cycling has curved my appetite for pot and booze alot, so that's a good thing!


Don't let the red dot fool yah:thumbsup:


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

DirtySanchez said:


> So the question is I like to smoke the weed at least a couple of times a week and I gotta have some wine or go out once in a while with the boys you know


um, that's not actually a question.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

WTF are you talking about?


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

DirtySanchez said:


> The cycling has curved my appetite for pot and booze alot, so that's a good thing!
> 
> :


Curved it where?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

terry b said:


> Curved it where?


Hopefully into a middle school english class.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

terry b said:


> Curved it where?


My bibs curve my wiener.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Funny, this _just_ showed up in my inbox.

Medscape: Medscape Access



> Smoking Pot Shrinks the Brain
> November 11, 2011 — Marijuana use can lead to a loss of brain volume in individuals who are at risk of developing schizophrenia, new research shows.
> 
> "It is now accepted by most psychiatrists that smoking cannabis increases an individual's risk of psychosis, and more specifically schizophrenia," lead author Killian A. Welch, MD, from the University of Edinburgh, Royal Edinburgh Hospital, United Kingdom, told Medscape Medical News.
> ...


----------



## Ruonpoint (Aug 22, 2011)

you are not alone. 

If you want to drink and toke it up, go for it. When I was serious about competing I pretty much adopted a monks way of life during the season with a few exceptions here and there to blow off some steam.

I've been back on the bike consistently for a few months and have gotten into decent shape but I still have either beer, wine, shots and weed pretty regularly although I don't get hammered or high as a kite. I just enjoy what I like and that includes my daily rides before work.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Ruonpoint said:


> you are not alone.


.....I am here with YOUUUUUUUU


----------



## Pharmerbob (Jun 27, 2011)

You stopped smoking your medical cannabis huh? For what condition was it prescribed? I see people every day that stop taking their diabetes and heart medicine with disastrous results. Maybe you should re-think your decision to stop a potentially life saving medication. 


O.K. Sarcasm over........medical marijuana is such BS.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

DirtySanchez said:


> I posted this on the pro cycling forum because I'm looking for a serious answer.


Pro Cycling is the wrong place to look for _any_ answer to _any_ question. At least in The Lounge you could get some answers that might be partially serious.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

Pharmerbob said:


> You stopped smoking your medical cannabis huh? For what condition was it prescribed? I see people every day that stop taking their diabetes and heart medicine with disastrous results. Maybe you should re-think your decision to stop a potentially life saving medication.
> 
> 
> O.K. Sarcasm over........medical marijuana is such BS.


Maybe as an analgesic to help with the excruciating pain/migraines from his Glaucoma? Helps as a painkiller but less side effects in many people compared to say, Vicodin. Come to think of it, it's probably not a good idea to ride a bike while severely visually, so mayb that's not it, either...


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

PhotonFreak said:


> Maybe as an analgesic to help with the excruciating pain/migraines from his Glaucoma? Helps as a painkiller but less side effects in many people compared to say, Vicodin. Come to think of it, it's probably not a good idea to ride a bike while severely visually, so mayb that's not it, either...


MJ does reduce the inter-ocular pressure in the eye. High IOP is one of the causes of eye damage from glaucoma.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

dont smoke more than once every few months. if u want to get high eat it. 2 times a week every week, does pay a toll on me, I smoke like twice thrice a year not more. But I have a pro friend he smokes almost daily without a problem he says, he still wins marathons and is sponsored. but I guess he could do better


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

malanb said:


> dont smoke more than once every few months. if u want to get high eat it. 2 times a week every week, does pay a toll on me, I smoke like twice thrice a year not more. But I have a pro friend he smokes almost daily without a problem he says, he still wins marathons and is sponsored. but I guess he could do better


I'm going to print out this answer and take it to every middle school in town as a great example for their drug awareness program. Thanks for this brilliant demonstration of the horror of pot abuse.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree with some of the others, are you sure your reason for toking up is a medical one vs. a recreational one? 

I think marijuana should have been legalized yesterday and there are numerous medical and psychological benefits. Still I am very skeptical of anyone claiming to use it for medical reasons, I have seen way too many potheads abuse this privilege.

Vitamins, hydrating and proper diet can help. Honestly your best bet is to quit smoking herb and cigarettes (for sure, dont touch that sh!t). Focus on cycling let that become your new habit.

I used to blaze and ride all the time. I used to love to climb up a mountain on my mtb blaze up and fly down. It focused me, slowed things down a bit, it made me a better and braver rider. I also ran competitively while being an avid ganja fan, so it never bothered me physically.

I quit cold turkey and never looked back. Cold turkey is the only and easiest way to quit, don’t fool yourself with trying to wean yourself off. If I knew then how much dough I now spend on my cycling habit I would have slapped myself. I could literally be sleeping on a bed of the kindest kush right now, ok maybe just a large pillow.

I love the weed, I still salivate when I hear it, smell it and see it. After a 10 year addiction I haven’t touched it in 4 years. I love cycling more, I would like to think cycling set me free, maybe I just grew out of it. 

Smoking is very hazardous to the body, so if you are not ready to break it off with Mary Jane, you can always eat her  (brownies, butter, tea and best of all wine).

Good luck!


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

mtnroadie said:


> I love the weed, I still salivate when I *hear* it, smell it and see it.
> 
> Good luck!


It makes a noise?


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

It makes a noise? 
yes, when it burns


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

malanb said:


> It makes a noise?
> yes, when it burns


That's probably a sign you've smoked way too much, Cheech.


----------



## Crash Dummy (Oct 30, 2011)

Smoking weed every day will make your tires last a long long time.


----------



## MYMOJO34 (Aug 18, 2011)

DirtySanchez said:


> i was doing all the right things, _*juicing*_, sleeping well, good 4:1 ratio post workout recovery, etc.
> 
> 
> Don't let the red eyes fool yah:thumbsup:




Now, when you say "juicing".... just what kind of juicing are you doing?


I also took the liberty of fixing the last line for you.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

malanb said:


> It makes a noise?
> yes, when it burns


So a fireplace makes you salivate too?

What about a hibachi?

Or a campfire?


----------



## DirtySanchez (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey, i saw some really good responses so far, thanks!

by juicing i mean raw fruits and vegetables, does anyone here take Testosterone, HGH or anything like that or over the counter.

My smoking and drinking have been cut down by about half since I started biking... maybe I need to get into a club or focus on being more competitive and this will cut down even further on my pot and booze use

... and for those that asked I do have a perscription for medical marihuana, I'm in California and they still hand out the perscriptions and the dispensaries are still open ... what my perscription is for is between me and my physician but it's not hard to get one, you can just say anxiety and pay the fee and you walk out with a perscription, having said that, medical cannabis does help me relax and I enjoy smoking but do want to cut back even more, maybe once or twice a week.

My drinking will decrease alot faster than the weed and I'm hardly smoking cigarretes anymore as well.

anyone else?? i agree that cold turkey is the way to completely stop, but I'm not there yet


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

kewl poast brew.


----------



## MYMOJO34 (Aug 18, 2011)

terry b said:


> So a fireplace makes you salivate too?
> 
> What about a hibachi?
> 
> Or a campfire?



Ya tryin' to give him a case of the munchies?


----------



## MYMOJO34 (Aug 18, 2011)

DirtySanchez said:


> by juicing i mean raw fruits and vegetables, does anyone here take Testosterone, HGH or anything like that or over the counter.


I do. I had testicular cancer. So I have a scrip for Test. Its good stuff. However, I suggest finding a different way to get a scrip.



> My smoking and drinking have been cut down by about half since I started biking...
> ... cut down even further on my pot and booze use
> 
> ... I enjoy smoking but do want to cut back even more, maybe once or twice a week.
> ...


One of the major red flags in your drug & alcohol use should be when you want to stop and find you can't.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

terry b said:


> It makes a noise?


Yeah that lovely chirping sound of Billy Bong Thornton.

Bong-sound - YouTube

The last part is not so pleasant.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

Dude, moderation is the key. You can't smoke or drink heavily every day you have to pace yourself and spread things out. I used to party hard but I forced myself to cut back and it really helped. I've completely eliminated the hookers and blow and cut my usage back to just a quarter pound of herb and half a bottle of Laphroaig a day.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Shouldn't this be on the MTB forum, brah?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

DirtySanchez said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I started cycling this summer and I've been doing 100 miles a week for a while now.
> 
> ...


cool story, bro


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Wait a second, I think I know why he loves his Camelbak so much. You put your weed in it! :idea:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

spade2you said:


> Wait a second, I think I know why he loves his Camelbak so much. You put your weed in it! :idea:


IMO the seatpost/seattube is a safer bet, or for easier access (even accessible mid-ride without tools) you can actually store a small amount of weed inside the drop handlebars--just pop out the bar-end cap and there's a nice hollow cavity that can be used to store all kinds of things


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

PhotonFreak said:


> IMO the seatpost/seattube is a safer bet, or for easier access (even accessible mid-ride without tools) you can actually store a small amount of weed inside the drop handlebars--just pop out the bar-end cap and there's a nice hollow cavity that can be used to store all kinds of things


Officer, it's not a hash pipe, it's to inflate my disc wheel, man.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

terry b said:


> It makes a noise?


yes, this noise:


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

spade2you said:


> Wait a second, I think I know why he loves his Camelbak so much. You put your weed in it! :idea:


Million $$$ idea... The CamelBong.:thumbsup:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

jlandry said:


> Million $$$ idea... The CamelBong.:thumbsup:


They work by evaporation.


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

"smoke the weed at least a couple of times a week and I gotta have some wine or go out once in a while with the boys you know."

Nah brah, I don't know. I do know weed and success in life go hand in hand. :thumbsup:

Anyone who considers themselves an athlete in any sense will respect their own body by virtue alone. If they don't, well you know what/who they are. If you don't know who they are, it's you. You are 'that guy'.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

<img src=https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3338/3241564451_98bf138206.jpg>


----------

